# indoor grow with a wardrobe box



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have seen peoples designs over time and have had trouble putting together a room that will cover all my needs from the start. I used to just start growin gwith out everything finishedm but not this time I have been reading up on how to grow for years and have never really the space or I guess you can say the balls to grow I am in the middle of construction as we speak I have been takeing photos along the way and plan to until I set the stuff on fire and raid the fridge...... The Plan for this box is to construct a frame like a house that will support a second floor. the bottom floor is for the flower room and the top is for vegging clones and a mother. I am going to insulate the walls with expanding foam going to make walls on the inside and poke holes to spray the foam. I got some monster cfls ill show you lateronce i un pack them and something a lil tricky to refelect light but I will ask every one about that later( in about a week or so) but here are the first few pics


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks good!  I can't wait to see more photos as it comes along.  

Thanks for sharing!

- Max


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 6, 2009)

Good work so far.  Keep it up and keep us updated.  I can't wait to see it full of buds!


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 7, 2009)

O iths is 4 feet high 2 feet wide and about 2 1/2 feet long


----------



## FruityBud (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice.

I will be following this as i was looking for a design of that size.


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 7, 2009)

this thursday of friday I am going to be picking up the rest of my supplys. i am going to put up the walls and spray insulation in them and I have an idea to put a tarp or some kind of plastic around the wood frame then slide it back into the box.......I have weather striping to help seal off the door and to make sur the door stays close I have a lil trick with some magnets that in my stoner head will work I will defenatly post pics as I belive this to be a lil different then the box constructions that I have seen any where.... thanks for the support guys


----------



## frankcos (Sep 11, 2009)

looking good, one question though, is that tape holding your wooden frame together?


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 12, 2009)

woodglue and big as staples.....more pics in the next few hours going to lowes fo more stuff


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 13, 2009)

taped trash bags around the frame to help with any pesky air leaks and made a shelf for the flower and veg stage. the lightfor the flower will come from the floor to cool the light... the case for the ballest has openings enough for air and I also put 2 extra holes for air to reach the top shelf if its not enough I can put more in. thats where im at so far here are some pics


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 16, 2009)

with all but one light on


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,

Nice grow box design! :aok:  Lot of Green Mojo to all your grows!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 17, 2009)

very cool plant den..looks cozy for  the ladies!


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope the ladies love it


----------

